# Apology and Apparent disregard for "red" rep.



## DonJones (Jan 19, 2010)

I have openly apologized repeatedly, both before the screw up and after the fact  for my unintentional offending of any one.  If that isn't good enough, then there is nothing more I can do.

I figured the reason for my confusion about the red rep -- I'm red-green colorblind and the red shading isn't bright enough for me to distinguish it from the darker green. I'm not as color blind as a lot of people because I can distinguish signal red and signal green, but the shades are almost impossible for me to distinguish. I had to get someone with normal color vision to check it before I understood what everyone was taking about. 

It might help others if the rep colors were a little brighter and easier to distinguish because a lot of people are red/green color blind and have the same problem.

I am what I am and have repeatedly and openly apologized for the way I come across, both after the screw up and in advance.  

If my informaiton seems correct, then please disregard my wording or apparent attitude and use the information.  If my information is NOT correct then ignore it regardless of how politically correct and sugar coated I phrase it.  If you want a furhter explanaiton of my information or a source, please just ask for it rather than engaging in personal jabs, which I'm very prone to escalate, and I'll do my best to provide it.

I've been accused of having "busy fingers" and being long winded.  The reason for that is I'm used to having to justify my answers in the setting I have worked in as well as wanting to try to avoid people basing their judgment of my information on my personality.  It just seems like a lot of times giving the background up front avoids arguing and trying to explain the background or source to someone who diagrees and wants the disagreement on the information to be personal for what ever reason.

*Please be assured that if I have something personally against you you will NOT have to wonder about whether or not it was personal. 

So far as I can remember, I have never had anything personal against any member of the forum, even when I strongly disagreed with them. *

*I apologize again for offending any one with any of my opinions, beliefs or apparent attitudes.  That was not my intent.  I wish I could say that it will never happen again but it took 62 years for me to become what I am, and I'm not going to be able to change it quickly.*

Great smoking.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 19, 2010)

Colour blindness has nothing to do with the friction you are getting Don.



> Originally Posted by DonJones
> I have learned much from some of the most obnoxious, opinionated, usually wrong people it has ever been my displeasure to know, and I'm sure it will continue to be that way because if it is correct information then it is irrelevant who said it or how.





> Originally Posted by DonJones
> Maybe you need to ask yourself, why someone took the time to create derogatory user ids her on the forum that seem to be a statement about your personality.



The above are just 2 samples of how you conduct yourself on the forum.

These are the reasons for the friction.

eace:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy Hoots...   a guy stumbled into a thread trying to see how our frozen friend LEFTHAND is doing with his mylar creation and WHAMMO!  MORE Chronicles...:hubba:

:holysheep:

It's hard to imagine anything than hasn't been covered in the litany of posts about rep lately.  Less bull in china shop?   Less bark, more wag?  We all know how the rep system works.  If you keep a good 'tude & post positive info without berating the persons in the thread and/or coming across with a condescending tone - voila... positive mojo!  None of us can repeatedly do that kind of online behavior and then just say it's unintentional.  We all recognize experience and know how when applicable.  I've pos repped whenever a poster is helpful AND neg repped when someone gets negative, surly and personal with attacks all of which are banned but still happen too often.  When this happens it makes this less of a cool place to hang out....  

Having said all that, all I wanna do is help others grow the dankest budz they possibly can...  This world needs A LOT more meds...  If I can help others lift up this miraculous plant in my own little way...  Too cool.

Back to the MYLAR thread...

Happy Growing!
​


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

DJ at this point you wld be better off dropping it and just working on coming across with a   more positive attitude when responding to people...I am sure more then a few people wld be willing to just let the past stay in the past and move on...it wld probably also help you in  losing all those red pebbles you are carrying around...lets move on and get back to what this site is intended for...growing dank buds...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 19, 2010)

Apology accepted even though i havnt seen any of your posts don

lol

Start afresh we all get a second chance around these parts.

t4


----------



## warfish (Jan 19, 2010)

DonJones,
I think it would be nice if the air of controversy would settle down and we could all move on.  I personally feel that a step in that direction would be you removing your comments on your signature about the rep system.  I and I am sure many others find it to be a form of controversy in itself.  We all know the rules and we all try to live within them, as with anything we do in life.  To openly harp against the rules of someones elses house that you are a guest in is not something that I would advocate.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm confused is that an apology or a statement:confused2: :huh:


----------



## DonJones (Jan 19, 2010)

The chef,

Can't it be both?  I wasn't aware that they were mutually exclusive of each other.

Warfish,
I was thinking about doing that even before the red part was added by someone else in an attempt to inject humor, I think; and beforeany one suggested it, but a few people said they liked it just the way it is so I decided to just leave it alone for a while.  They thought the way it is sounded funny, but I odn't know about that.

I'll probably do it anyway.

Great smoking.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay so why don't we let bygones be bygones and start anew....?  The rep system is there it's not going away so lets get back to growing some super dank plants...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm :confused2nothing new) is that why you put the last sentence in your sig in Red(red) so you would not see it?


----------



## BBFan (Jan 19, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I'm :confused2nothing new) is that why you put the last sentence in your sig in Red(red) so you would not see it?


 
Now that's funny Ozzie!  Good catch!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 19, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> the red part was added by someone else in an attempt to inject humor, I think; but a few people said they liked it just the way it is so I decided to just leave it alone for a while.  They thought the way it is sounded funny
> 
> 
> 
> Great smoking.



i'm new here, and to computers, but, can anyone just come in and change my signature?


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay so why don't we let bygones be bygones and start anew....? The rep system is there it's not going away so lets get back to growing some super dank plants...


 
:yeahthat: 

if it were me, I would delete this thread and start fresh with everybody..most seem willing to put aside any past offenses and get on with this business of living..and growing

END IT


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

Don it is a new year! You have a beautiful new grandbaby!!! your grow is getting bigger and more exciting all the time..life is good. Just try to be a positive force and good emotions/thoughts should come your way!  

God I sound like a hippy..


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

no....no one can just come in an edit your sig.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 19, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> no....no one can just come in an edit your sig.



thanx, for clearing that up for me.  HHMMMM, as arsenio hall would say.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> God I sound like a hippy..


 

As long as you don't start smelling like one, you'll be okay


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I'm :confused2nothing new) is that why you put the last sentence in your sig in Red(red) so you would not see it?


 
:spit: (couldn't refuse...I got a huge laugh from that)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> As long as you don't start smelling like one, you'll be okay


 
Be right back, gotta go shower  

eace:


----------



## the chef (Jan 20, 2010)

:laugh: HIE go water spot!


----------



## cubby (Jan 20, 2010)

No Politics Guys.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 20, 2010)

Is that your dog Cubby? Beautiful animal.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> As long as you don't start smelling like one, you'll be okay


 
I think I have that covered I smell like ivory soap...


----------



## Hick (Jan 20, 2010)

Folks, I think dj can attest to the fact that no one has been tougher on his posting than I. (it's my duty) We have exchanged several pm's on the issue, in addition to what has been posted on the board.
That said, I'm all for giving him the benefit of the doubt. As I see an effort being put forth here to make amends. We all have our personality idiosyncrasies. 
 Many good responses here from members, as well. THANKS to each of you 

Sorry Don, but I found the red/green rep thing, pretty darn funny. Ppl neg repping you, either in an attempt to express their dissatisfaction with your reply, or trying to discredit you. BUT you are _literaly_ blind to the fact. NOT making light of your color blindness, but more "at" the folks trying/thinking that they were "getting your goat".. (myself included) :rofl:


----------



## cubby (Jan 20, 2010)

NorthernHoney said:
			
		

> Is that your dog Cubby? Beautiful animal.


 


Yes he is/was my dog. He past about 1 1/2 yrs back. If he was still here and you told him he was beautiful he would be all ove you. He was a total ham and attention hound. He was the best dog I've ever owned.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

He looks like he could eat my little Rambo on a cracker... I had him stuffed inside my robe this morning all cute! I have tons of respect for dobermans after seeing a war doc featuring them helping our soldiers in the jungles find people/bombs etc..very cool.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 20, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> No Politics Guys.


i was talkin' about football


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

My aunt and uncle used to breed Dobies...awesome dogs!  I'd like to have one but my place is so small, and those dogs need to run...I just don't think I could give it the proper lifestyle it needs right now.  It's hard enough getting my schnauzers exercised.

Don, I'm all about second chances...like I told you in our PM, it's not that you don't have anything to offer...it's apparant that your an intelligent man, just try to chill on the condescending tone.  And it's allright not to know everything.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

I know this for a fact We all just need to get STONED.


----------



## Hick (Jan 20, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i was talkin' about football


..NO sports either ..


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 20, 2010)

I am sorry Cubby, I know all about the love of your dog. My beloved lab passed away 5 years ago and I still think about that dog everyday. The golden in my ava is his replacement and she is so sweet. I love dogs, all dogs.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

careful honey you start with one then think oh two he needs a friend and all of a sudden you end up with a herd like mojave and I...


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 20, 2010)

I have 3 now, so I'm already there. The bi law says thats my limit unless I get a kennel licence and then I think my neighbors would run me out of town on a rail. But! there is no bi law on cats, go figure.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

I am technically illegal but they dont bust people unless there is complaints and poor conditions...shhhhhhhh


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

Yall need to move to the country. I can have as many dog as I can feed and keep healthy. Would like to shoot the people to lazy to take care of or take their dog to the pound, that keep dropping their unwanted dog that I keep fineing.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..NO sports either ..




Well Hick then your in the Wrong Site then, because this is a Sport site!!!
I think we are all "Cheering for Girls to Spread there Buds" all over 
the place..


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 20, 2010)

drama on MP?

Never.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 20, 2010)

Hick,

Yes, I am literally nearly totally red/green color blind.  The Air Force wouldn't let me into any of the maintenance fields, but I could pass an airline transport physical.  When the Army got the results of my draft physical, they smothered me trying to enlist me.  It seems that color blind people can see through or past camouflage much better, at least that is what they told me.

At least one of the members still doesn't get it -- he thinks I'm trying to excuse behavior with my color blindness rather than explaining why I had absolutely no idea what people were talking about when they said I had "red" rep and I thought my computer showed me "green" rep until I had some one else look at it.   I can understand their frustration because using rep wasn't phasing me what so ever.  Hick, like you I too see the irony, humor or both in what you were talking about.  That would be like standing behind a deaf person and yelling names at him not realizing that he is totally unaware that you are even trying to get to him, and then getting madder because he seems to be ignoring you.

*My behavior is my behavior and NOT the result of any physical challenge or disability that I may have.  I just come a cross harsh, obnoxious and condescending without meaning to or trying.*  In fact usually I don't even recognize it in others, much less in my self. *That does NOT excuse it or lessen my need to change it.*



*I thank you all for your understanding and willingness to let me try to change.*

Great smoking.


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 20, 2010)

Right on Don!

I have the utmost respect for someone who sees a need for change and then implements it..  

Glad to have you around here for sure brutha!


----------



## DonJones (Jan 20, 2010)

cmd420,

Thanks.  I don't know how quickly I can change something that is that ingrained in my personality, but I can sure try.

Great smoking.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

DJ you already get points from me for trying....


----------



## BBFan (Jan 20, 2010)

Like you said Don- it's hard to change what's taken 62 years to make- but you're trying- so will I.

Want to talk UVB again?


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 20, 2010)

:hairpull:   Great - It's all been said and done a thousand times.:hitchair:   Let's get back to growing weed. :watchplant:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 20, 2010)

speaking of colorblindness..:hubba: 

 A old man i knew once couldn't distinguish red from green at all. He was at the motor vehicle department trying to get his license and they had just implemented a new test for just such a thing. It consisted of 2 columns of numbers. One red column and one green column.  The guy says, " please read from the green column", as he is filling out the paper work and not really paying attention. So my buddy figures he's got a 50/50 chance at getting it right, so he guesses and starts reading numbers from one of the columns. The clerk looks up from the paper work (kind of irritated), then back at the columns and says, "NO, from the _green_ column!"


----------



## The New Girl (Jan 20, 2010)

*Hey Don, Do ya need a hug?*  :heart:


----------



## DonJones (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  

The New Girl, I always need hugs and all of the support I can get.

Great smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 21, 2010)

BBFan,

Sure, only we need to find a more appropriate location.  That and right now, I don't even remember where we were discussing so I can refresh my memory about the discussion.  Actually, mostly you were teaching me a lot about UVB light.

Anyway, send me the thread we were on so that I can refresh my memory.

Great smoking.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is the thread you all where talking in I was following just had nothing to add http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51189


----------



## cubby (Jan 21, 2010)

NorthernHoney said:
			
		

> I am sorry Cubby, I know all about the love of your dog. My beloved lab passed away 5 years ago and I still think about that dog everyday. The golden in my ava is his replacement and she is so sweet. I love dogs, all dogs.


 


Thanx for the kind words Honey,
   Your golden looks like a sweetheart. Just looking at the your ava I can tell that dog gives you the big sad eyes when she's in trouble. I too love all dogs, especialy puppies. People in my family have been raising Dobies since 1940 when my grandfather brought 6 home from Berlin. They are an incredible breed. They are happy anywhere thier family is, city or country, home or appartment, I know a guy that lives in a trailer house and owns 2 and they're perfectly happy and healthy. But they do need alot of exercise. I used to walk that dog a minimum of 3 times per day,3 miles each trip. It was worth it though because my dog (Jester, was his name )was a picture of health, and all that walking did'nt do me any harm either.
   I'd like to get another dog but I'm not going out actively looking for one, I figgure when the right dog comes along he'll know me and I'll know him. It's kahrma.
   Tacke care.


----------

